# Outlook 2007 & microsoft word free download



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

I bought a HP computer & it doesn't have Outlook 2007 or microsoft word.
Any free downloads??


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Both Outlook and Word are part of Microsoft Office, which is not free.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Arbat,
How about Open Office, free:

http://www.openoffice.org/ in lieu of Microsoft Office

and Thunderbird, free:

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/products/thunderbird/ in lieu of Outlook?

Hope these are of interest?

Richard.


----------



## dewan74 (May 20, 2007)

Mod Edit: deleted piracy advice!


----------



## ARBAT (Nov 21, 2002)

I have another computer with Outlook Express 6; but I never activated it.
Will that work?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

dewan74, you haven't been here long, so before your next post I suggest you read the TSG Rules before your next post. Pay attention to the section on illegal activities.

PS: We care about licenses and legality here.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There is no free alternative to Outlook available. Outlook Express is a very limited e-mail application. It does not have calendar or meeting features, as examples.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

As 1002richards advised, check out Mozilla Thunderbird.

That's what I use, with a calendar extension its a very good e-mail application, I prefer it to Outlook, as I have no need for Outlooks extra features, such as meetings and MS Exchange (I don't think Thunderbird supports Exchange servers yet)


----------

